#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Server Side Technologies >  >  How to chose the best could Solution??

## Assassin

Before Answering this question, keep in mind that you are invited to talk about the additional benefits compared to competitive services in the cloud. For example, at that time, the main difference between MS Azure services was per-minute billing compared to other cloud providers. Secondly, there are probably more functions and functionalities available in the global cloud panel than others.However, if you still have trouble finding more compelling reasons why you should give MS Azure a chance, the answer might be that there are cognitive APIs, BlockChain support, and specific hosting services. ITAR (and other compliance) in specific data centers. So that, *How to chose the best could Solution??*

----------

